# Very cool shots of my rhom



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Can you believe it's been two weeks since I've done a photoshoot? I'm sick of me and I haven't posted shots that often :laugh:

Anyhow, the following three shots are all taken using a new technique I've never used before. It's called "second curtain sync" with a flash, and basically what it does is fires the flash at the end of your exposure. Some of you have seem pictures where movement is blurred because the shutter is open for a long time, well what this does is opens the shutter for a long time, then at the very end fires a flash burst to give a clear image superimposed over the blurry image. Results will get better with more practice, but I wanted to capture my fish's speed, and it made some interesting fin patterns at any rate. All shots were taken by pressing the shutter right as I jabbed my finger towards the glass which always makes my rhom charge.









1/8s f/5.6 at 28.0mm iso400 with Flash









1/10s f/5.6 at 28.0mm iso400 with Flash









1/10s f/5.6 at 28.0mm iso400 with Flash

These are just regular ole feeding shots, taken in sequence 3 shots per second, so all three of these shots occured in the span of one second. These shots are nonetheless taken with a slightly slower shutter speed (and therefore, wider aperture) than I would normally use in the interest of capturing motion a little better. It pays off extremely well with the last shot.









1/45s f/2.8 at 38.0mm iso800









1/45s f/2.8 at 38.0mm iso800









1/45s f/2.8 at 38.0mm iso800

This shot was taken simply to show the personality of my fish. He's always charging the glass at me, but to be honest he seems more "playful" than murderous. This particular shot reminds me alot of the look my dog would give if you were playing with her, like right before you jumped at her (she was a rottweiler and as a 10 year old we playfought alot) she would crouch down ready to pounce. Funny that a fish would remind you of a rottweiler but who knows, maybe she's been reincarnated

















1/45s f/2.8 at 28.0mm iso800

And this shot is a basic profile shot, but the body language of the fish is interesting because while I'm watching him, he's watching me right back. The fish is very comfortable around me, and is a joy to photograph because I think I get photo opportunities I wouldn't otherwise get (such as with my red bellies).









1/20s f/4.0 at 28.0mm iso800

Comments are greatly appreciated, as always.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

not sure if thats noise in the pic or particles of the food. Great creativity though.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Great pics and beautiful rhom!!!!!

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ur pics are cool! That is a really pretty fish man! He looks mean as hell! Keep up the good work u always have badass pics I need to get a rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo, bits of food. The tank is completely particle free, but when he eats sh*t flies everywhere. When he eats smelt something that almost looks like powder comes flying out his gills, it's a total mess.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pics as always. I love how the dark gravel really turns him pitch black. Makes those reds eyes pretty nice. You are lucky to have such an interactive rhom.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics and rhom


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish and nice pics. I wish I could take pics like that. 
What the hell is he eating? It looks like some big fat larva of some kind.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks everybody, I'm always really glad to get feedback about my shots.



Stick said:


> Nice fish and nice pics. I wish I could take pics like that.
> What the hell is he eating? It looks like some big fat larva of some kind.
> [snapback]885588[/snapback]​


Yeah I guess because it comes out overexposed it might seem that way, it's just regular old shrimp. There is no tail because I break the tails off before feeding to my piranhas since there is a nasty spike hidden in there. Yeah piranhas thrive in some of the most competitive environments in the world, but in my aquarium I take zero risks


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great pics. how bout some full tank shots of that one.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics and Rhom.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Great pics and I've never heard of the technique that was used. What kind of camera do you have? I hope my rhom adjusts enough to act playful.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

shoe - I'll get on it, he's going to be in a new tank by next week so his current tank is a bit algaerific.

kevin - I think it's been around in photography on high end SLRs for a little while, but I may be wrong. My camera is the Canon EOS 10D which is one of the few Canon cameras that support it (I think only the 20D and the pro SLRs like the 1Ds and 1Ds Mark II and all those also support it).

I hope your rhom adjust that way too, believe it or not mine came from the store like this, that's the main reason I bought him. I've only owned him about two months


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The last pic is just amazing







Your rhom looks just mean and healthy, so good job


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You have an amazing camera, or photographic-skills!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I hope your rhom adjust that way too, believe it or not mine came from the store like this, that's the main reason I bought him. I've only owned him about two months
> [snapback]885805[/snapback]​


You lucky bastard...








I'm moving mine to my 75 within the week, so maybe he'll become himself with that much room. He's not scared of me, but he certainly doesn't play or attack as much as most. I've gotten lucky a few times and had him come at my finger.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brilliant pictures, Twitch








I like that second one in particular, because it seems to show how your fish bends its body in an S-shape before the attack.

He reminds me a lot of my Manny the way you desribe him, btw - he's also very interactive, and always eyeballing me. And he too seems to enjoy (in a fishy way, of course) chasing my finger: it doesn't seem vicious to me, but rather curiosity...
My only problem is that he's extremely active, and it's hard to get crisp shots of him (I know, never satisfied, always something to complain about...







)


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

decent fish


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

A FREAKIN MAZING


----------



## rattlesnake (Feb 11, 2005)

nice rhom!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool shots Twitch








I especially like the second to last one, captures the moment well i think.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

don't know what that means..but nice pics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff Twitch.
The last one if m Fav, But man, that second to last one, look at him, hes an Evil looking mofo there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yep i like look at you shots too, i like how the look like they jump out of the computer

at me, like i can pet em


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

janus said:


> You have an amazing camera, or photographic-skills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to think alot of it is skills, when I first got this thing, I took some pretty shitty pictures regardless of how nice the camera is











Judazzz said:


> Brilliant pictures, Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately, the next time I do 2ndcurtain flash I'll use a tripod so it comes out clearer, but that one in particular shows his swimming motion nicely.

As for being extremely active and shooting, it makes it more difficult, but it also gives you more to shoot. You can only get so many pictures of a fish sitting still, which is all my red bellies do with the photo lights on. Normally they zip around and nip at each other and are a blast to watch, but they won't do a damn thing for the camera.



yorkshire said:


> Cool shots Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gordeez said:


> Good Stuff Twitch.
> The last one if m Fav, But man, that second to last one, look at him, hes an Evil looking mofo there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, the second to last is my favorite shot of the little devil, captures his personality perfectly.



mr.freez said:


> yep i like look at you shots too, i like how the look like they jump out of the computer
> 
> at me, like i can pet em
> [snapback]887377[/snapback]​


Thanks freez, but I sure wouldn't dream of petting this bastard


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice rhom twitch


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

janus said:


> You have an amazing camera, or photographic-skills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm i cant see any of them im getting the red X


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

those are nice! He looks tough


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nismo that's strange, still working fine on my end.

For anyone interested in a full tank shot, here's one a few minutes ago. There's a piece of shrimp in one of the plants from feeding him last night that I missed until this morning that I need to vacuum out, but that's the basic idea. It's a bit wild with algae and this aquascape kind of sucks IMO but it's my first planted tank and I've already thought of a few things I'm going to do differently when I set up his new tank on monday. I'll have alot more space to work with, so I'll be adding some more plants, and he'll have alot more swimming space, so everybody wins basically. I'll also be adding a pleco who might last a little while since he has so much places to hide, but I'm not too optimistic. I just need something to get rid of the algae. I trim dead leaves on the weekend, so my apologies for the dead val leaf, my rhom took a bite out of the base for some reason, likely to piss me off.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Nismo that's strange, still working fine on my end.
> 
> [snapback]888297[/snapback]​


strang i can see this pic but still cant see the others, o well ill try to look from my computer at home over the weekend


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

he has a pretty unique and cool look to him


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Nismo that's strange, still working fine on my end.
> ...


That pic is hosted on pfury, the others are on my personal gallery, they should work though









Thanks everybody


----------

